
As WhatsApp becomes latest victim, are any messaging apps truly secure? - artsandsci
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jan/14/whatsapp-vulnerability-secure-messaging-apps
======
MaymayMaster
XMPP + OTR + OMEMO

~~~
MaymayMaster
I forgot to mention the Conversations app achieves this.

